

Amazon cloud can help hack WiFi networks: Security Expert - bakbak
http://ca.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idCATRE70641M20110107

======
trotsky
I'm going to let reuters know that I have figured out a quick and inexpensive
way to use my Apple laptop to crack their windows password. Maybe they'll ring
up Cupertino for a reaction?

Others that are complicit in this notorious plan: Intel, Nvidia, Linux
Torvalds, PG&E.

------
iuguy
Actually we've tried this out with the new GPU instances. Previously we had to
run large instances with various degrees of kludges for different crackers,
but the GPU instances really ratchet things up.

------
watty
More cloud fluff. Yes, cracking a pre-shared key requires a lot of processing.
The more computers working on this, the less time required.

------
DanielBMarkham
New formula for news story headline:

Famous-Company blah blah Cloud blah blah Scary-Stuff blah blah Somebody
Important

"Microsoft's new Cloud Service can be used to design nuclear weapons: UN
Expert"

"Rackspace Cloud used by terrorists: TSA Official Claims"

We can do a million of these.

------
burgerbrain
Seriously old news: <http://www.wpacracker.com/>

Run by hacker Molly Marlinspike (thoughtcrime.org).

------
pluies
And yet this is still a brute force (or dictionary) attack. WPA-PSK is still
secure as long as you're using a long-enough, randomly generated secret.

------
tomerico
I wonder what is the cost to crack a single WIFI password

~~~
burgerbrain
Using Molly Marlinspike's (already released) service: 17USD to 35USD,
depending on how fast you want it done.

------
davepm
been used plenty of times by others for the same purpose ;)

